# Mike Stinnett wolf Stick



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

This was posted on another forum. If you have not seen Mike Stinnetts work he is a amazing artest. there ater a number of his you tubes to see.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

He does do some amazing work. It's bigger than I would have expected.

Rodney


----------



## walkingthedog (Jun 17, 2017)

Thanks for sharing this video the attention to detail is brilliant a beautiful wolf stick.


----------

